# a lack of Vitamin B12 may be linked to depression



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It's what I read. 

I think I may try taking a B complex formula, a multi-vitamin, and omega 3 and folic acid. 

B6- may be low in those taking birth control

has anyone felt better from taking vitamins? I do not want to take anti-depressants so I'm opting for a new way to control my depression.


----------



## Carbon (Aug 18, 2005)

I've tried a lot of the non-traditional remedies including the ones you mentioned. Even right now I take them because they are good for you generally. They haven't worked for me. I wish they did but they don't. 

Helps prolong my life until theycome up with something better though. :banana


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I rarely get sick when taking vitamins (knock on wood) that and my urine always looks radioactive after taking them (from the b-complex). Beyond that I wouldnt know i was taking them.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

You know what works for depression? Exercise. 
I've tried supplements, they do make a difference but they don't help with depression. Since our bodies are made for moving because it's a trait, we need to stay in movement and we feel better and lessened or no depression. I used to have very bad depression, but since i exercise regulary and vigorously, sometimes twice a day, i'm not nearly as depressed, i can go weeks without feeling severe depression, and can cope with lessened depression.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I take a multivitamin as well as a B-complex. You're right, B vitamins may be deficient in people w/ depression. They are also precursors to neurotransmitters and help with, like, a million things.

But they don't work by themselves to help my depression.

Other things I take that I find useful are:
Zinc (binge eating)
Magnesium (anxiety)
Chromium (depression and binge eating)


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

SAgirl said:


> It's what I read.
> 
> I think I may try taking a B complex formula, a multi-vitamin, and omega 3 and folic acid.
> 
> ...


I've heard this too, but I find it so damn hard to believe that a simple deficiency can be responsible for depression and that just by taking a vitamin the depression can be eradicated.

Although I do believe that changing your diet drastically, not just with one vitamin, can affect the body enough to help it cope with existing cancers and other serious present diseases, all those nutrients must do something to help the body fight



Melusine said:


> You know what works for depression? Exercise.
> I've tried supplements, they do make a difference but they don't help with depression. Since our bodies are made for moving because it's a trait, we need to stay in movement and we feel better and lessened or no depression. I used to have very bad depression, but since i exercise regulary and vigorously, sometimes twice a day, i'm not nearly as depressed, i can go weeks without feeling severe depression, and can cope with lessened depression.


sounds good



Caedmon said:


> I take a multivitamin as well as a B-complex. You're right, B vitamins may be deficient in people w/ depression. They are also precursors to neurotransmitters and help with, like, a million things.
> 
> But they don't work by themselves to help my depression.
> 
> ...


Really? You can attribute those specific nutrients to those specific problems?



ABetterTomorrow said:


> I rarely get sick when taking vitamins (knock on wood) that and my urine always looks radioactive after taking them (from the b-complex). Beyond that I wouldnt know i was taking them.


Eww, so my urine would look green or red or something if I took b vitamins?


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

For anyone who's experimented with the B-complexes, do you think it makes any difference for buying the type that has the "activated" ingredients? e.g.

Look at differences in the label, e.g. Methylcobalamin and Cyanocobalamin:

http://www.jigsawhealth.com/supplements/vitamin-b

http://www.nowfoods.com/Products/ProductsbyCategory/Category/M002964.htm?cat=Vitamins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I believe in the vitamin b12 deficiency or any other nutrition deficiency can cause psychiatric symptoms


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Vitamin B helped me with energy, but damn made my metabolism even faster lol. I was hungry all the time. But this was also when I was working out more often, so it could be the combo of the two.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

letitrock said:


> I've heard this too, but I find it so damn hard to believe that a simple deficiency can be responsible for depression and that just by taking a vitamin the depression can be eradicated.
> 
> Although I do believe that changing your diet drastically, not just with one vitamin, can affect the body enough to help it cope with existing cancers and other serious present diseases, all those nutrients must do something to help the body fight
> 
> ...


Sometimes depression is a chemical imbalance in the body rather than solely environmental. I have been taking Fish oil/omega 3, B complex, vitamin D, and multivitamin. Initially, I felt as good as when I had been on generic Prozac. It didnt cure my depression, but neither does the Prozac. It smoothed out the rough days. I havent been very good about taking my supplements lately and I've been having more down days than good.

They've discovered that women deficient in vitamin D were more likely to develop breast cancer. People are spending more time indoors and using sunblock when they go in the sun, so there are many many people with vit D deficiency. Peppermint and ginger help to digest food and settle stomachs. People have been using natural remedies for thousands of years. Modern medicine is wonderful but sometimes Mother Nature is just as good!


----------

